# Petition to stop the gun ban.



## LeviTM (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a petition up on the White House website to stop the gun ban, you have to sign up to sign the petition but it doesn't take long at all. I encourage everyone to sign and share this link with everyone you know.

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/recognize-second-amendment-accordance-founding-fathers-original-intentions/7hCtRCzB


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good post !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

done!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They haven't sent me the follow up email....


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, I did it, and then had my wife sign one.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> They haven't sent me the follow up email....


Did they ever send you one? They sent me one


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

done and thanks for posting it.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Done!


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Done!


----------



## 35bore (Nov 24, 2012)

Done, Thanks for the post.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Did they ever send you one? They sent me one


nope !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Done...Also posted the link on my FB page.... :teeth:

Hmmm-it shows up on my FB Wall but won't show up in the News Feed.....Perhaps they don't want it passed around???? :frusty:


----------



## Buckhunt (Oct 29, 2012)

Signed and shared!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Done and shared

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Done !! thanks for posting


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I signed one the other day and never sent me a follow up and now it keeps saying I'm entering the wrong password. Good old gov't computer systems....


----------



## ACAT (Dec 28, 2012)

Done, thanks for posting


----------

